# Forget dual-booting! Virtualization 101



## Ducky

Something new I had no idea about, rep+ and a great read!


----------



## error10

I figure running virtual machines is a more interesting way to stress your CPU than Prime95...


----------



## F3t1sh

Nice guide but i keep getting the same error:


----------



## error10

Quote:


Originally Posted by *F3t1sh* 
Nice guide but i keep getting the same error:

Did you try the 2.0.0 version?


----------



## F3t1sh

Quote:


Originally Posted by *error10* 
Did you try the 2.0.0 version?

Yeah, same error...


----------



## error10

Quote:


Originally Posted by *F3t1sh* 
Yeah, same error...

I dunno, it's Windows. Maybe take the install log over to the VirtualBox forums where the real experts hang out. Or post it here, I don't care, but I probably can't answer it. I use Linux, where stuff either works, or at least tries to tell you why it doesn't


----------



## sfdxsm

I was using this on Windows to try out various Linux builds and attempting to do the Ubuntu/Windows merge in reverse mode with wubi....still in the works lol.


----------



## error10

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sfdxsm* 
I was using this on Windows to try out various Linux builds and attempting to do the Ubuntu/Windows merge in reverse mode with wubi....still in the works lol.

I don't trust wubi yet. And anyway it's a dual-boot setup which means rebooting, and virtualization gets you away from having to reboot.


----------



## Ecchi-BANZAII!!!

What's wrong with VMWare/PC2007?


----------



## error10

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ecchi-BANZAII!!!* 
What's wrong with VMWare/PC2007?

The price tag.

I personally like VMware and I have VMware Workstation 5 and 6 licenses myself, but it's beyond the means of a lot of people. Especially after they just blew $$$$$ on a CPU, mobo, graphics card, ...


----------



## Chickenman

Virtual PC 2007 is free from Microsoft.

I use it and I'm actually ******ed.


----------



## marmaduke

What about Mojopac...

http://www.everythingusb.com/mojopac.html


----------



## Ecchi-BANZAII!!!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chickenman* 
Virtual PC 2007 is free from Microsoft.

I use it and I'm actually ******ed.

? It's easy to use though...


----------



## error10

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chickenman* 
Virtual PC 2007 is free from Microsoft.

I use it and I'm actually ******ed.

That's another option. But it doesn't work for us Linux users so it's out for a cross-platform demo.


----------



## error10

Quote:


Originally Posted by *marmaduke* 
What about Mojopac...

http://www.everythingusb.com/mojopac.html

Hm, nice little thing. It's got a lot of limitations though. And it's not a real virtual machine anyway. Could work for running a few things off a USB stick though. And again it's not cross-platform.


----------



## Chickenman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ecchi-BANZAII!!!* 
? It's easy to use though...

Yeah - even a ****** like me can use it


----------



## bowman

Once they get some working 3D acceleration I might just get Linux on the desktop.


----------



## error10

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bowman* 
Once they get some working 3D acceleration I might just get Linux on the desktop.

Working in what way? I'm using the nvidia 173.14.12 drivers and everything seems fine. Then again I don't do much 3D stuff...


----------



## bowman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *error10* 
Working in what way? I'm using the nvidia 173.14.12 drivers and everything seems fine. Then again I don't do much 3D stuff...

DirectX 9 and 10, playing games, with not too much of a performance loss. I guess it'll take hardware support to make that possible, like x86 virtualization in the first place.


----------



## xpipe

Thanks...I finally decided to go for it last night. The only snag was in installing the guest additions, which took me like an hour to figure out. Now I just need to figure out what to do with it


----------



## Dman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *error10*


Working in what way? I'm using the nvidia 173.14.12 drivers and everything seems fine. Then again I don't do much 3D stuff...


They haven't gotten any sort of 3d acceleration to work within the virtual machines yet to my knowledge. There is no directX or opengl in these virtual os's since the virutal video card they install is usually pretty basic, its an s3 trident vga card in microsoft virtual pc 2007 for example.


----------



## Psyborg

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chickenman*


Virtual PC 2007 is free from Microsoft.

I use it and I'm actually ******ed.


I may be more ******ed then. I tried to set up a Virtual Machine using Virtual PC but it would never recognize my SATA DVD drive. I may have to try it again though so I can confirm that I wasn't just being ******ed


----------



## trueg50

Quote:



Originally Posted by *F3t1sh*


Nice guide but i keep getting the same error:











Use VMWare player, it should be completely free.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ecchi-BANZAII!!!*


What's wrong with VMWare/PC2007?


Nothing, infact they are probably the highest performance hyporvise out there for VM's running a .

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bowman*


Once they get some working 3D acceleration I might just get Linux on the desktop.


That might be either a good ways off, or potentially only an option for very old games, as virtualization has to pass through many more layers, so performance would be horrid.

You might want to link to these Anandtech guides:

Application Virtualization

Hardware / hypervisor based virtualization

Container based virtualization


----------



## rocketman331

I love virtualization. I have a XP vm running in VirtualBox on Ubuntu, then our production server runs 3 vm's. It's a really handy technology without having to purchase specific hardware.


----------



## error10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bowman*


DirectX 9 and 10, playing games, with not too much of a performance loss. I guess it'll take hardware support to make that possible, like x86 virtualization in the first place.


Oh I thought you meant native Linux stuff, not Windows in a virtual machine on Linux. Virtualized graphics is probably always going to suck. That's why I mentioned that gamers should run Windows natively and keep Linux or their non-gaming OSes in a virtual machine.


----------



## TUDJ

I'm trying to get this set up, how do I install it on a second partition? Its automatically installing on my C:/ but I want it on D:/. There are no options to choose an install location in the setup

EDIT: Ignore me, I'm blind.


----------



## nathris

I thought Pentium Dual Cores had virtualization disabled? Must have been thinking of Celerons...


----------



## error10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nathris*


I thought Pentium Dual Cores had virtualization disabled? Must have been thinking of Celerons...


Congrats on getting it up and running!

Only the Pentium Dual-Core E5200 (45nm) has full virtualization support. Of course Intel virtualization support is only required for 64-bit virtualization. Without it you are only supposed to be able to run 32-bit virtual machines.


----------



## The Hundred Gunner

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bowman* 
Once they get some working 3D acceleration I might just get Linux on the desktop.

It's not going to happen, at least for the VirtualBox camp. There are no plans to get 3D acceleration for VMs.


----------



## error10

So some people gave me REP+ for this post and suggested it be made sticky. But I don't know how you go about doing that. Somebody want to give me a hint?


----------



## TUDJ

Quote:


Originally Posted by *error10* 
So some people gave me REP+ for this post and suggested it be made sticky. But I don't know how you go about doing that. Somebody want to give me a hint?

Ask a mod


----------



## Swifterzor

This is completely, amazingly, utterly awesome. Thanks!


----------



## error10

Updated the OP to clarify that "Vanderpool" in the BIOS is virtualization support.


----------



## wierdo124

Good guide, but i think most already knew what Virtualization was. We use it all the time folding.


----------



## error10

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wierdo124* 
Good guide, but i think most already knew what Virtualization was. We use it all the time folding.

You'd be surprised! Not everyone folds (yet!) and judging from the feedback I've gotten it's helped some people. And I couldn't find any other guide anywhere on OCN that explained what it was and why you might use it outside the context of folding.


----------



## TJK

Noob Question for ya:

Why would I want to use a Linux Virtualization? Is it just to test the OS out? Let's say I'm browsing the internet using an Ubuntu Virtualization. Will my machine be protected from any windows viruses that I might get in contact with since I'm 'running' Linux?

I guess my main question is does Virtualization offer me the security benefits of Linux under windows? Or is Virtualization just to sample the OS?


----------



## error10

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TJK* 
Noob Question for ya:

Why would I want to use a Linux Virtualization? Is it just to test the OS out? Let's say I'm browsing the internet using an Ubuntu Virtualization. Will my machine be protected from any windows viruses that I might get in contact with since I'm 'running' Linux?

I guess my main question is does Virtualization offer me the security benefits of Linux under windows? Or is Virtualization just to sample the OS?

If you run a Linux guest on your Windows host, then the Linux guest isn't going to get any viruses, the same as if it was the host OS. Your Windows host is going to get just as many viruses as it otherwise would, primarily with poor browsing habits and no protection.

That is to say, running Linux inside a virtual machine doesn't protect your Windows host from viruses. But you'll be much less likely to get them if you do your web browsing, email, etc., from within the Linux guest, since viruses can't really do anything to Linux.

Now if you go the other way, running Linux on your rig and Windows inside a virtual machine, then the Windows guest can still get viruses, but you can use the virtual machine's snapshot feature to roll it back to a known good state. I didn't really cover this in the OP but you can read about it in the docs. (BTW, it's against the EULA, last time I looked, to use Vista Home Basic or Home Premium in a virtual machine. You have to have Business or Ultimate, and I think they have to be retail, not OEM.)


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *error10* 
...(BTW, it's against the EULA, last time I looked, to use Vista Home Basic or Home Premium in a virtual machine. You have to have Business or Ultimate, and I think they have to be retail, not OEM.)
























Wow Someone read the EULA!

I haven't read one since NT 4.0 where it said microshaft wasn't responsible for huclear attacks! Hahahaha!


----------



## error10

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Hueristic* 






















Wow Someone read the EULA!

I haven't read one since NT 4.0 where it said microshaft wasn't responsible for huclear attacks! Hahahaha!

Ironically, reading the EULA doesn't get you any rep around here, even if the forum is all anti-piracy. Anyway, there's still plenty of insanity in the Microsoft EULAs, if you know where to look.


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *error10* 
Ironically, reading the EULA doesn't get you any rep around here, even if the forum is all anti-piracy. Anyway, there's still plenty of insanity in the Microsoft EULAs, if you know where to look.

I was really bored at work that day! :Lachen


----------



## error10

This needs a new thread.


----------



## nichos

Installed Ubuntu 8.04.01 in VBox within XP.

took an hr to solve first problem, right Ctrl to release mouse!.

Tried to import bookmarks frm IE but says cannot find anything.

The stock em program does not open up.

Display has only 16 & 800x600.

Does not import video driver.

The window does not maximise leaving small space for ubuntu itself.


----------



## error10

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nichos* 
Installed Ubuntu 8.04.01 in VBox within XP.

took an hr to solve first problem, right Ctrl to release mouse!.

Tried to import bookmarks frm IE but says cannot find anything.

The stock em program does not open up.

Display has only 16 & 800x600.

Does not import video driver.

The window does not maximise leaving small space for ubuntu itself.

Sounds like you didn't install the VirtualBox Guest Additions (go back to the OP). Once you do that it'll clear up most of this stuff.


----------



## nichos

I read a dozen info on Vbox/ubuntu, on how to install guest additions, typed in hundreds of commands each asked me to, the devices>install guest additions does not work, even tried to install it by burning this "VBoxGuestAdditions.iso" on a CD, install wizard installs it, a directory is made " innotek VirtualBox Guest Additions" BUT nothing is happening.

And to add insalt too, on boot up meriads of text are dished out & then says "your grafix are 800x600 do you want to keep it" but I cannot change it or any drivers.

VBox seats 6"x6" in the middle of a 20" screen & won't enlarge, grafix are 16, 800x400, nothing inmports etc etc.

I am stuck in a stand still.


----------



## error10

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nichos* 
I read a dozen info on Vbox/ubuntu, on how to install guest additions, typed in hundreds of commands each asked me to, the devices>install guest additions does not work, even tried to install it by burning this "VBoxGuestAdditions.iso" on a CD, install wizard installs it, a directory is made " innotek VirtualBox Guest Additions" BUT nothing is happening.

And to add insalt too, on boot up meriads of text are dished out & then says "your grafix are 800x600 do you want to keep it" but I cannot change it or any drivers.

VBox seats 6"x6" in the middle of a 20" screen & won't enlarge, grafix are 16, 800x400, nothing inmports etc etc.

I am stuck in a stand still.





It looks like it worked fine. I can see the CD image there on your desktop. Now you have to actually run it.


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *error10* 
It looks like it worked fine. I can see the CD image there on your desktop. Now you have to actually run it.


----------



## DarkVader

Quote:


Originally Posted by *error10* 
it looks like it worked fine. I can see the cd image there on your desktop. Now you have to actually run it.


lol


----------



## nathris

Quote:


Originally Posted by *error10* 
It looks like it worked fine. I can see the CD image there on your desktop. Now you have to actually run it.

I'll translate it for the non-linux savvy among us:










1. Open up the terminal, you should find it in the start menu.
2. Type sudo followed by a space, and DON'T hit enter.
3. Take the file in the pic above and drag it onto the terminal, it should now show a file path after the sudo.
4. Hit Enter, it should work, if not you're going to have to cd to the directory first(usually "cd /media/cdrom0")

You don't need to do any configuring or anything, it should work after that. If not, ctrl-alt-backspace and try it again. The resolution should now resize automatically to fit the vbox window, so you don't ever have to set the resolution.


----------



## error10

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nathris* 
I'll translate it for the non-linux savvy among us:










1. Open up the terminal, you should find it in the start menu.
2. Type sudo followed by a space, and DON'T hit enter.
3. Take the file in the pic above and drag it onto the terminal, it should now show a file path after the sudo.
4. Hit Enter, it should work, if not you're going to have to cd to the directory first(usually "cd /media/cdrom0")

You don't need to do any configuring or anything, it should work after that. If not, ctrl-alt-backspace and try it again. The resolution should now resize automatically to fit the vbox window, so you don't ever have to set the resolution.

Congrats, most people NEVER figure out that particular drag and drop trick.







Rep+


----------



## nichos

Thanx Error10,
gone & done DIZ man & got this one:-



What balls up did I do this time, didn'teven typed it, but copy/paste.

And for you Nathris got dis result,



BTW I tried to get in my dual boot Ubuntu but can't remember name & password, any way finding the, or is it complete reinstall?


----------



## nichos

Thanx Error10,
gone & done DIZ man & got ..........................How the blazes did I get the last post dublicated again here?????
.....................URL=http://g.imageshack.us/thpix.php]







[/URL]

and another for my friend Nathris, & ain't no nofing happening:


And then I get 3-4 of these each start up:



And another thing,
I do not have all the things here that show in your scrnshot.
file:[URL=http:///home/nick/Desktop/Screenshot-2.png%5B/IMG]http:///home/nick/Desktop/Screenshot-2.png[/IMG[/URL]].
[IMG alt=""]http://file///home/nick/Desktop/Screenshot-2.png................can't even take a shot with this stupid things, & am fed up going back & forth to XP.


----------



## error10

I'm going to have to update the OP, it seems.

nichos, you need to install the build-essential package from the Synaptic Package Manager. Once that's installed, then VirtualBox Guest Additions will install correctly.


----------



## nichos

Ya Ya man do the OP (?) again.

Had to "search" for it, came up, fiddled with it, poking in the dark & it deed say "now installed", but nothing happens, even redeed again what mr "DIZ" said twice.

It said "unable to build the kernel module"

What did he mean with this:

".....have to cd to the directory first(usually "cd /media/cdrom0")......."








http://i404.photobucket.com/albums/p...08/ubuntu5.jpg

Will do it all again from scratch & hoping.
nick


----------



## error10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nichos*


Ya Ya man do the OP (?) again.

Had to "search" for it, came up, fiddled with it, poking in the dark & it deed say "now installed", but nothing happens, even redeed again what mr "DIZ" said twice.

It said "unable to build the kernel module"

What did he mean with this:

".....have to cd to the directory first(usually "cd /media/cdrom0")......."

Will do it all again from scratch & hoping.
nick


Did you install the build-essential package?


----------



## nichos

yes just now, you posted while I was editing.

See my 09:20 post above yours.

Nothing happening though, nick


----------



## error10

Hm, maybe build-essential didn't bring in the kernel headers (it should have). Try installing them.

If that doesn't work I'll fire up a fresh copy of Ubuntu on my own VirtualBox and figure it out later tonight.


----------



## nichos

Doesn't seem to work.

Geting late here, I'll see you tomorrow
nick


----------



## error10

Yeah, you should do what it says, and run sudo apt-get update.

I'll play with Ubuntu later tonight and see what I come up with.


----------



## nichos

But my friend the scrnshot in post #58 is the result of my input "sudo apt-get update" & clicked Enter, saying "failed to fetch....................."

I want to delete everything & start from scratch with VBox & install Ubuntu, BUT am so confused now I can't remember how I did it in the first place.
nick


----------



## Sistum Id

Is there anyway yet to run Vista as main and have Ubuntu running in background with compiz fusion?


----------



## error10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sistum Id*


Is there anyway yet to run Vista as main and have Ubuntu running in background with compiz fusion?


Nope, you can't have 3D graphics in a virtual machine, regardless of OS choice. This is a limitation of current virtualization technology and not of any particular operating system. Unfortunately, this isn't likely to change any time in the near future.

Examples:

If you run Vista inside the virtual machine, then you can't use Aero. (And your experience score is 1.0 for graphics.)

If you run Ubuntu inside the virtual machine, then you can't use Compiz Fusion.


----------



## The Hundred Gunner

If you have .isos, you don't need to burn disks! You can load the ISO to the VM as if it were an actual disk!


----------



## nichos

thanx Gunner, 
doing it now, the orange bar is going back & forth, I hope its installing itself.

Well I was hoping, but it stop dead on its trucks, a small black VBox window with a stationary line ( - ) doing nothing with the small CD icon at the bottom flashing, it could still be installing.

15 mts & nothing happening, draging in the Ubuntu .iso did not install ubuntu here.


----------



## Delphi44

I use VMware to run backtrack while on vista. Very handy indeed....


----------



## jrharvey

Virtualbox is great, been using it for about 2 years. FREE


----------



## Aardobard

Thanks for bringing up the topic Error 10. You learn something new everyday.
I think this is going to spike my linux learning curve.


----------



## coffeejunky

Error10 - one question.
Whats the deal with E21xx CPUs and virtualisation. Is it possible? I've been 'told' no. I would like to try it out, but if it won't work I won't waste my time.


----------



## error10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *coffeejunky*


Error10 - one question.
Whats the deal with E21xx CPUs and virtualisation. Is it possible? I've been 'told' no. I would like to try it out, but if it won't work I won't waste my time.


You can't run 64-bit virtual guests since Intel didn't include the virtualization feature in that line of processors. You can run 32-bit virtual guests, but they will run slower than they would if you had a processor with virtualization.


----------



## coffeejunky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *error10*


You can't run 64-bit virtual guests since Intel didn't include the virtualization feature in that line of processors. You can run 32-bit virtual guests, but they will run slower than they would if you had a processor with virtualization.


Right. So x86 in an x64 O/S is good then. Will try it out.
+


----------



## devsk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *error10*


You can't run 64-bit virtual guests since Intel didn't include the virtualization feature in that line of processors. You can run 32-bit virtual guests, but they will run slower than they would if you had a processor with virtualization.


Actually, this is a limitation of VBox only. VMWare Player can run 64-bit guests on 64-bit CPUs without hardware virtualization. vmplayer is a better product at this time. virtualbox has some way to go before it can reach the performance of vmplayer.


----------



## error10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *devsk*


Actually, this is a limitation of VBox only. VMWare Player can run 64-bit guests on 64-bit CPUs without hardware virtualization. vmplayer is a better product at this time. virtualbox has some way to go before it can reach the performance of vmplayer.


This is true. Keep in mind that without hardware support, virtualization will be much slower than it otherwise would be.


----------



## bourne-no longer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Delphi44*


I use VMware to run backtrack while on vista. Very handy indeed....


Good choice.. backtrack is an neat distro of linux

I have some experience in backtrack3. I currently run it from a pen drive

That aside. VMware is probably the best thing that I have used for virtualization both from a Windows OS or a Linux OS. I currently have a linux box running both Windows Server 2003 and Windows 2000 with no problems.

It is free to which is great. However I don't like their web interface all that much.

ESXi (free) is also an interesting program however I have been unable to install it yet as my hardware doesn't play nice with ESXi

cheers


----------



## xlastshotx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *error10*


Now there are several programs which allow you to run virtual machines, like VMware, QEMU, and some others. Linux has the most virtualization choices available so if you aren't a gamer you should consider using a Linux host and running Windows in a virtual machine.


You say if you arn't a gamer you should consider using Lunix as a host, but I am wondering why is this? If you have a virtual windows vista running out of linux, wouldn't you still be able to install all the drivers and whatnot from the virtual vista, which would allow you to game? Or am a missing something?

I haven't used linux for a long time (and even when I did use it back than I didn't know much), but I was considering going back to it.

*edit

Quote:



Nope, you can't have 3D graphics in a virtual machine, regardless of OS choice. This is a limitation of current virtualization technology and not of any particular operating system. Unfortunately, this isn't likely to change any time in the near future.

Examples:
If you run Vista inside the virtual machine, then you can't use Aero. (And your experience score is 1.0 for graphics.)

If you run Ubuntu inside the virtual machine, then you can't use Compiz Fusion.


nvm







Dual boot it is.


----------



## error10

I say that if you aren't a gamer then you should consider using Linux as your primary OS since it does virtually everything other than gaming much better than Windows.


----------



## devsk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *error10*


I say that if you aren't a gamer then you should consider using Linux as your primary OS since it does virtually everything other than gaming much better than Windows.


Solid advice there! Actually, if you dual boot, you can still have linux as your primary OS, and boot into Windows to play games. In fact, you can use the same windows install inside the VM in Linux i.e. you can use your real Windows install inside a VM in Linux. So, all your programs/games are available to you for tinkering with inside a VM.

BTW, there is experimental 3D support in vmware. Make sure to use VMWare Player and *NOT* VMWare Server. It has been reported to work nicely for older games if you have new enough hardware. For most practical purposes (like I tested playing movies off of Netflix), the video support has come a long way now.


----------



## error10

In case you haven't heard, VirtualBox 3.0.0 is out, with guest SMP support, guest 3D acceleration and a whole bunch more features. Go pick it up today!


----------



## error10

Minor edit: Updated and added new screenshots; added a performance tweak for Nehalem boxes.


----------



## Lyoko

Running FC11 and virt-manager + libvirtd works for me


----------



## error10

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lyoko* 
Running FC11 and virt-manager + libvirtd works for me









Me too. Though I still have a bunch of virtual machines scattered across KVM, VirtualBox and VMware Workstation. What a mess.


----------



## error10

Reviewed for update. VirtualBox is now owned by Oracle since that company purchased Sun. May update screenshots later, but it still looks about the same so probably isn't necessary.


----------



## Trigunflame

Just curious, why do you suggest EIST/C1E be disabled? It doesn't affect VM performance either way from my experience.


----------



## error10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Trigunflame*


Just curious, why do you suggest EIST/C1E be disabled? It doesn't affect VM performance either way from my experience.


In certain combinations of host and guest OSes, having these enabled can cause the guest clock to drift. For the most part, virtualization solutions compensate for this and it isn't usually a big problem, but it can occasionally still happen.


----------



## subassy

You may want to mention that on Windows all Virtual hard disks are stored in the user profile on the C: drive. I was certainly alarmed when I first realized my C: drive free space was gone (I use a super-small capacity drive for the OS). It's not that obvious that is where it is stored and it's not that intuitive (to these old Windows-oriented eyes) how to change the storage location for these files.

Also it's probably always been possible but it seems easier some how in recent versions to give a VB VM a normal IP address (if your host is 192.168.1.100, the VM can be 192.168.1.101) instead of a NAT-ed one. This is is of note both if you want to host a web server or whatever or you can actually RDP into a Windows VM. Almost makes guest additions unnecessary...


----------



## error10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *subassy;12689087*
> You may want to mention that on Windows all Virtual hard disks are stored in the user profile on the C: drive. I was certainly alarmed when I first realized my C: drive free space was gone (I use a super-small capacity drive for the OS). It's not that obvious that is where it is stored and it's not that intuitive (to these old Windows-oriented eyes) how to change the storage location for these files.


You have your user profiles on a super-small drive? For that matter, the C drive?!? Time to move those. This has nothing to do with VirtualBox.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *subassy;12689087*
> Also it's probably always been possible but it seems easier some how in recent versions to give a VB VM a normal IP address (if your host is 192.168.1.100, the VM can be 192.168.1.101) instead of a NAT-ed one. This is is of note both if you want to host a web server or whatever or you can actually RDP into a Windows VM. Almost makes guest additions unnecessary...


Sure, you can do it either way. But if you've gotten to that point, I doubt you need a beginner's guide any longer.


----------



## subassy

Quote:


> You have your user profiles on a super-small drive? For that matter, the C drive?!? Time to move those. This has nothing to do with VirtualBox.


Doesn't it? Doesn't it though?

Most, if not all, Windows-native applications will store related data some place standard like my documents. Storing potentially large files in some subfolder under %USERPROFILE% is perhaps standard on unix/linux type OSes because it is the "home" directory but in Windows it is entirely non-standard and every bit annoying. Perhaps "beginners" to VMs (but other-wise "enthusiast" types) would be panicked when they're suddenly getting "low space" notices for their C: drive. Or I could be way off.

Applications do store user-specific information there (like cache or whatever) but not actual data files like multiple 4gig files...I've noticed this is common with programs ported from linux (I use jedit all the time at work).

And it's not "super-small" (120 gig IDE drive) but I like to keep the OS stuff as isolated from the data stuff as possible. I did back ups with Ghost 8 at one point so it was already imperative to keep that OS drive as small as possible so I didn't need that much space for backup (then I can restore just the OS and not worry about my data).

Of course there's some people using 80 gig solid state drives who still have their profile on C: so this would be something to note.

On a side note I'm weird since I don't care how fast the machine boots as long it's FAST when it's done booting (my sig rig fills that bill). Thus I'm not buying a sold state until they're a reasonable capacity for ~$90


----------



## error10

Well, keep in mind that you can locate the VirtualBox VHD virtual hard drive files wherever you like.

I also wouldn't keep %USERPROFILE% on a SSD. That directory includes fun things like every user's favorite file dumping ground, the Desktop, in addition to the Downloads folder, My Documents, and so on. Most of which has little benefit to being on a SSD, and many of which can be very large in their own right. It's not unreasonable to think a user's personal files should be located there, since that's where Windows puts them! (And yes, if you're using VirtualBox, the virtual machine is your personal files.)


----------



## PCCstudent

For my security class we all just set up VM's to run a a group of apps that run on Linux 2.6. I was very suprised and pleased how easy it was to move from the VM back to Windows, I saw only gain and no downside. This was all on an e5200 4gbRAM machine. I am all for VM's it is just now I would like to find time to evaluate hyperV and VMware as the only hypervisor I have used so far is Virtual Box. Some say to setup a VM even if you do not change OSes, it is a great isolation feature (adds to your personal security).


----------



## DrC

Okay, so I'm finally diving into this. Tried Virtual PC 2007. Worked great except that I can't go 1920X1200 in fullscreen. Tried to install the hotfix update and it just won't install. Tried VirtualBox instead and it works flawlessly...until I found out the drag and drop function doesn't exist. Any suggestions?


----------



## lloyd mcclendon

anyone else using qemu-kvm ?? i know i'm not the only one.

http://www.linux-kvm.com/content/virt-manager-improves-spice-support










"You'll find now that sound and graphics work really well so you can watch videos now on your windows spice enabled guests. " .. i don't quite have it working yet, but we are not far off




< 2008 .. i'm sure it is even better by now


----------



## error10

Yep, I use KVM and Spice myself for most of my virtual machines. It's good enough for Farmville and YouTube, though it won't run Crysis. Yet.


----------



## cavallino

This guide inspired me so i tried virtual box. I didn't think I would really get the full OS experience but it works just as well and just as fast as the real installed thing. I just devote 4gb of memory and 4 cpu threads and I cannot tell the difference even with windows in a VM. Plus I can still use my PC without borking anything.


----------



## error10

The new sticky format makes it impossible to tell when this thread gets new posts, so I'm just going to check in every so often.









My latest adventure in VirtualBox had me running the World of Warcraft: Mists of Pandaria beta in it. Yes, it actually runs, though it's somewhat slower than running it natively. Diablo III, however, does not run and complains your video card isn't good enough.


----------



## dizzy4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error10*
> 
> The new sticky format makes it impossible to tell when this thread gets new posts, so I'm just going to check in every so often.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My latest adventure in VirtualBox had me running the World of Warcraft: Mists of Pandaria beta in it. Yes, it actually runs, though it's somewhat slower than running it natively. Diablo III, however, does not run and complains your video card isn't good enough.


Why not use a hypervisor with VT-d or IOMMU capabilities and really get good results? I also hear some stirrings on the VB community about VT-d / IOMMU, so it may be just a matter of time.

By the way, can this "Virtualize Everything!" Idea be a club? (I followed a link from our sig.)


----------



## powerhouse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dizzy4*
> 
> Why not use a hypervisor with VT-d or IOMMU capabilities and really get good results? I also hear some stirrings on the VB community about VT-d / IOMMU, so it may be just a matter of time.
> By the way, can this "Virtualize Everything!" Idea be a club? (I followed a link from our sig.)


+1

Dizzy4's tutorial on getting a Windows guest OS running on a Xen / Linux system (with VGA passthrough for native graphics card access) inspired me to go the same way. It's not easy to get it running, but once it does it knocks the socks off. The most powerful Windows machine I've ever been using is running as a virtual machine on my Linux box.


----------

